# RNSH OneFourRichie



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! How did showing go this weekend?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Looking good. Gabe is a heck of a fitter.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That boy is unbelievably cool!! His topline is definitely something else 
How old is he?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gabe offered, it was a little awkward; I asked how much & he told me just a tip but still. I hardly know him. Gave a very measley one Im gonna have to look him up & hand him more. He spent a whole lot of time & expertise on him.

Karen we didnt do well at all but I gained a ton of confidence handling him in the ring. The seasoned breeders make it look like a cake walk, even with sweat pouring off big strong men. It was the women & their bucks who looked cool clam & collected.

Yep Trinity, he has a beautiful topline but his butt needs to grow. He is 18 mos.

Victoria showed someone's gorgeous hunk, it appeared he was trying to give her trouble but she kept her compsosure very well & got that boy to behave.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Golly he sure looked awesome! I couldn't believe how great he looked after Gabe clipped him! He looked great before, but even better with a trim! A whole new goat almost! 

That was Leaning Tree GF FiveStar! He is Dandi's half brother and has won OVERALL GRAND at the last 4 shows! I love showing him, but I must say all 309lbs of him is getting a little tough to show. And he's not even 2 yet...  I sure love Bucky (call name) though. He is a sweet heart.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nancy, did you hear his daddy Rich is now officially ennobled? So exciting!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That was Leaning Tree GF FiveStar! He is Dandi's half brother and has won OVERALL GRAND at the last 4 shows! I love showing him, but I must say all 309lbs of him is getting a little tough to show. And he's not even 2 yet...  I sure love Bucky (call name) though. He is a sweet heart.


Hmmph... I had a friendly argument with Leslie over Fivestar's weight. She said she recently weighed him and he was like 200. I said "bull, he's looks way heavier than that." She is usually sharp as a tack, but I think she might have remembered wrong.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

200!!! We weighed him at RWB on their snazzy scale thing for the market wethers ( I thought it might explode!) and he was 309!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I read that on your thread that is awesome!
You know what, you & your sister could make a living prepping & showing, working for the best kind of people.
I loved watching you both & the goats you showed.
Those were some incredible boys; I could not pick out any of them based how they looked in the ring.
He did look like a whole new guy didnt he?
It was nice to get a couple of service inquiries. Not holding my breath & I wont move fwd until he gets tested.
We got to camp out at Danette's. She showed me her freezer I havent seen such gorgeous chicken carcasses for years! I bought a bagful.
Got home about midnight exhausted & wired, head spinning with all sorts of collection info & cool stuff I learned & broadened relationships.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> 200!!! We weighed him at RWB on their snazzy scale thing for the market wethers ( I thought it might explode!) and he was 309!


I believe you. Not sure how she got turned around. Us older folks have our "moments".


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Amazing form!


----------

